# Dieprian mountain men



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

I was interested in this IG regiment, clearly based on the Italian Alpini fighting corp. 

They seem to fill an important niche in the IG specialized regiments, high altitude combat. 

Do we have any fluff piece about them?

Edit:
The bloody space anime schoolgirls killed them? Pls tell me they survived, at least some of them!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Seems unlikely I'm afraid, according to a Lexicanium and 40k wiki Shadowsun and her space pinko mates wiped them out and took Diepier III into the Greater Good.

Apparently they were only a garrison regiment so there isn't likely to be any any where else. Possibly one or two maybe in an =I='s retinue somewhere. You've seen the picture of them right:










From those two awesome pages in the 3rd edition IG Dex showing heaps of different regiments. I wish they'd bring that back!


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

Damn shame. 

I'll keep believing they still live and have a resistance movement in the mountains. 

Filthy manga xenos...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Romanov77 said:


> Damn shame.
> 
> I'll keep believing they still live and have a resistance movement in the mountains.
> 
> Filthy manga xenos...


Not beyond the realm of possibility. Thinking of starting a force are you?


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Not beyond the realm of possibility. Thinking of starting a force are you?


Would like, but I fear I would run out of organs to sell very quickly. 

I saw a couple of conversions around the Web, all requiring excessive disposable income, I am afraid.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really? Where? I saw one and it just looked like a Cadian with a peaked cap (not actually anything like the image above actually). Thought about maybe using Bret Men at Arms with a 3rd party peaked cap and some Cadian lasgun arms with the shoulder pads chopped off.


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Really? Where? I saw one and it just looked like a Cadian with a peaked cap (not actually anything like the image above actually). Thought about maybe using Bret Men at Arms with a 3rd party peaked cap and some Cadian lasgun arms with the shoulder pads chopped off.












No idea on how to do that. 
I am not really into tabletop so I'm a total noob.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah yes that mini. Thats just a cadian mini thats had a cap GS'd on and uses Elysian drop troop arms with their shoulder pads removed. To do it cheaper I would just use Cadian arms with their shoulder pads shaved away (a very simple job) and use a third party head for the field caps (Probably not able to use it at offical GW events but its easier than sculpting them yourself. Something like these maybe:

http://www.warlordgames.com/store/germans-in-field-caps-figureheads.html

http://www.westwindproductions.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=126_149&products_id=1138

The backpacks you could get from a variety of sources. Wouldn't be too pricy.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I feel you when you say you want a custom army, I'd love to piece together a Anthonian Tunnel Rat force. If anyone knows bits that could help with it I'd be greatly appreciative!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is a fucking awesome IG there!

First impressions I'd say you'd want to start with Catachan legs, a WFB Chaos Marauder or Marauder Horseman Body with the flesh GS'd over to form a tunic. Catachan arms and lasgun with a double barrel either from a second one or use brass rod. Helmet wise... I've seen somebody put servo skulls on DKOK and it gives a similer look, pricy though. using Pig Iron Gasmask heads with helmets but shave down the helmets with a dremmel could work. Cloak and tabard wise depending on your GS skills you could custom make them or maybe using a 3rd party? Anvil Industries does some I think.

If you were willing and able to custom sculpt some of those components you could also cast them yourself. Only ones you've made yourself though, otherwise you run into potential strife IP wise and we aren't hear to discuss that.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

For the heads I found these on MaxMini, I think they all but the diving helmet looking one look good enough.










For the legs I found these on Pig Iron, they look ragged enough to pass for what I'd like.










For the arms, I found these on Pig Iron as well. I could really not care what the rifle looks like (Well, for now at least) and I like how they are on this sprue.










You were right about the cloaks from Anvil, these would work fine.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Romanov77 said:


> Do we have any fluff piece about them?


I seem to have completely de-reailed this thread and I'm so freaking sorry about that  In all honesty, some regiments of the Guard are like some chapters of the Space Marines, so little is written about them so we as collectors and players can add our own stories and characters to them. You obviously like them based on their look, so why don't you write a short story about them? Make a charasmatic general and a lone band of survivors on a quest to win back there honor or something. I'm planning on doing much the same with the Anthonian Tunnel Rats.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Diepier III, I believed that where the Celtic 40k boys live right, or am I thinking of a different planet?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nope you are thinking of the Drookian Fennguard or the Finreht Highlanders (who come from different planets). Diepier III is more based on the Italian Mountain Troops during WW1/2.


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> so why don't you write a short story about them? Make a charasmatic general and a lone band of survivors on a quest to win back there honor or something.


Because I am so bad at writing :mrgreen:


Anyway, I also remember seeing around a full army, it even had some donkeys carrying supplies, just like the real italian alpini troops from WW1/2.

I think I will pick up the novella and read what really happened...maybe the guys who wrote the wiki got things wrong...can't really see GW wiping out something like that (well, except Squats)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You can always set your force before the Tau invasion or even during it. There is nothing saying you have to set it "now" in the 40k timeline.


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> You can always set your force before the Tau invasion or even during it. There is nothing saying you have to set it "now" in the 40k timeline.


I was talking more from a fluff point of view...unfortunately, I am not going to start TT any soon.

Need first a stable income and a male son to justify an adult buying toy soldiers in front of my feral worlders parents and relatives.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Romanov77 said:


> I was talking more from a fluff point of view...unfortunately, I am not going to start TT any soon.
> 
> Need first a stable income and a male son to justify an adult buying toy soldiers in front of my feral worlders parents and relatives.


Fluffwise you still can I think. Just don't tell them... I've been doing it for years.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Seems unlikely I'm afraid, according to a Lexicanium and 40k wiki Shadowsun and her space pinko mates wiped them out and took Diepier III into the Greater Good.
> 
> Apparently they were only a garrison regiment so there isn't likely to be any any where else. Possibly one or two maybe in an =I='s retinue somewhere. You've seen the picture of them right:
> 
> ...


Well, heads from Victoria Miniatures...









Bodies...









And legs...


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Ah Victoria, you truly are fantastic aren't you?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

She does produce some awesome stuff. Her highland guard are frankly the tits! I remember seeing her GD entries years ago and thinking "wow this chick is amazing"


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Fluffwise you still can I think. Just don't tell them... I've been doing it for years.


That's pretty much what I am doing with the new necron bullshit fluff.


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok, just foundd the most awesome Dieprian conversion ever, they look just like the Alpini:


----------

